# Sun Joe Dethatchers on Sale



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Home Depot is finally restocking its Sun Joe Dethatcher.
They are running a really good deal on them right now for only a few more hours. :thumbup:


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks man! Was looking for one this spring and couldn't find one anywhere. Just ordered it!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been looking for one for a long time. All the covid19 stuff had put a stop to manufacturing I'm guessing.
You have no idea how happy I was when I saw HD had it back to order AND at a pretty big discount!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I had to borrow one from @MNLawnGuy1980 this spring because they were nowhere to be found. They really are the real deal. I would recommend one to anyone. Most fun I've had with a lawn tool to date to be honest (that seems kind of weird to say) :lol:


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Good price. I paid $5 more for mine on amazon a couple of months ago.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I purchased early in the year and it has been used by about 40 different neighbors and friends, thing is great.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

How often do yall use a dethatcher? Is it a yearly thing, bi-annually? Is it worth buying one of these for a yearly thing? Also, how long would it take to dethatch 25k ft with this?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I would buy it to use yearly. If you rent one you're already paying $50 or so for 3 hours of use. I've rented before and this thing is way better in my opinion.

It's gonna take some time for 25k. It took me a good 5 or 6 hours to do 6k, but that was going in two different directions and with cleanup.

I only went one direction in my backyard, which is 4k and it took me about 1.5hrs.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

they are all sold out it says for me. Interesting, I may be on the lookout for one of these. What is the normal price?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm guess what Home Depot did was issue a "preorder" sale. It had a timer going so after that expired it appears you can't order one now. They said I should receive the dethatcher around June 16th. Around then I imagine stores will start re-supplying and it will be business as usual.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

I was looking for this dethatcher on walmart this morning... missed this deal. How much was it btw?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

$114


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> I've been looking for one for a long time. All the covid19 stuff had put a stop to manufacturing I'm guessing.
> You have no idea how happy I was when I saw HD had it back to order AND at a pretty big discount!


Just got the email that shipping has been delayed. Not that I need it right this second, but was wondering if yours also go delayed?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

@jrubb42 mine showed up yesterday, 6-18-20. A day later than it said it would be delivered.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Didn't take long for them to sell out again. Anybody know how long it took for them to restock this last time? I just bought a new house and my Bermuda lawn is super thatchy. Trying to get this thing turned around before it gets to the heart of summer but it might already be here with temps getting to the upper 80s and low 90s starting next week.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I just used this thing for the first time ever and damn did I have some thatch haha. It pulled out 5 trash bags worth in the front yard(1600sqft) after making just one pass. I can tell the lawn feels firmer while walking on it.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> I just used this thing for the first time ever and damn did I have some thatch haha. It pulled out 5 trash bags worth in the front yard(1600sqft) after making just one pass. I can tell the lawn feels firmer while walking on it.


That thing is seriously no joke. It's the real deal!


----------

